# Paul Buff White lightning 1200 ultra or Impact VSLCD-400



## archies studio (Nov 7, 2012)

So, I have been introduced into of camera lighting and now am at a point where I am thinking of buying my own. I started by looking at BHphotovideo website and found this a kit i was interested in. I have had experience with impact brand lighting and seemed to like their simplicity. the kit I am talking about is the 2 Impact vs-lcd400 strobes with stands, softboxes, remote, and a few minor odds and ends. BH sells this kit for $650.00. Well I was going to buy the kit but decided to look on the local craigslist. here I found a fellow photog selling 2 White lighting 1200 ultras with stands, honeycomb grid, white lightning RC-1 remote, and extra flash tubes. He is selling this kit for $500.00

I which deal should I settle for?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, the white lightnings are 600WS and the Impacts are 400. 
If you feel you'll need the extra WS then I'd definitely go with the WL's. I LOVE my WL's.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 7, 2012)

Rent it. Unless you see yourself using lights more than 10 times out of the year, it's cheaper and you won't be using White Lightening or Impact garbage.


----------



## archies studio (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for your input. I woke up today and had an epiphany along the lines of what Sw1tchFX said. I already have to sb900 strobes so I decided to just invest in more gear like the SU800 the other odds and ends. I thank you all for the wonderful input you had for me.


----------

